# How Home Hackers Spy on You With Your Webcam



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2014)

Learn what to watch out for...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-private-lives-snooped-streamed-live-web.html


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

They don't spy on me, I have a piece of tape over the camera.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2014)

You're smart!  I'd so the same if I had a camera on my computer for sure!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2014)

You can go into device manager and disable the webcam.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2014)

If they want to spy on me using my web cam, they'll get what they deserve.   One look at me in the morning before I've brushed my hair and they won't be seeing out of THOSE eyes for a while.


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

It's on my laptop, I don't see one on my computer monitor.

Thanks meanderer, I will check that out when I get my laptop out.  I put it away when I don't need it.


----------

